
Samsung Says It's Serious About Foundry, Creates Business Unit - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-24/samsung-says-it-s-serious-about-foundry-creates-business-unit
======
filereaper
I wish somebody would explain the foundry business, TSMC, Samsung and Intel
are seeing double digit revenue growth. IBM on the other hand had to _pay_ to
get its foundries off its books.

~~~
samfisher83
Its a very capital intensive business. Wall street doesn't like that because
it makes ratios like ROA (return on assets ) look bad. So there aren't a whole
bunch of people who can do that and you always have to keep investing
upgrading to keep your plant competitive.

